# Chevalier de St. George - piano/keyboard charts?



## Teo (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi and thanks for this opportunity,


Anyone know where I can find charts for music of Joseph Boulogne aka Chevalier de St. George? 
One place I read said there was no ornamentation on his charts, so second question: for me to play correctly in style, would studying Mozart ornaments be correct? (enough?)

Thanks googols!

Some links to St. George sites:

http://www.naxos.com/composerinfo/1843.htm
http://www.will.uiuc.edu/fm/programs/classicallyblack/cbboulongne.htm
http://chevalierdesaintgeorges.homestead.com/Page1.html#39
http://andromeda.rutgers.edu/~jlynch/18th/music.html
http://www.artaria.com/SystemLink_Summary_O23 - not keyboard charts! 
http://www.violinist.com/discussion/response.cfm?ID=9302
http://www.pendragonpress.com/np052506.html
http://saint-george.phpnet.org - fun presentation!










Love and * LIGHT * BEING *,
Teo


----------

